# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  مسلسل الزير سالم ,,بجوده عاليه جدا

## حسان القضاة

مسلسل الزير سالم كامل 40 حلقة بجودة رائعة ومساحة جيدة

مسلسل الزير سالم مسلسل سوري تاريخي يجسد شخصية الزير سالم وحرب البسوس
يقوم بدور الزير سالم الفنان سلوم حداد ويعمل في المسلسل نخبة من الفنانيين السوريين
الزير سالم شخصية نادرة عاطفته جمعت بين الحرب و الحب عاطفة تغضب وتثور فتنتقم و تثأر و تهدأ تارة لتحب و تحترم فتعطي لنا أروع و أحسن الأبيات و القصائد وهذا ما وفق فيه فناننا العظيم سلــــوم حـــداد و الذي قلما يوفق فيه الفنانون الآخرون...

سكرين شوت:






مشاهده ممتعه للجميع ... الروابط في المرفقات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لك حسان 
مسلسل رائع 
يكشف العديد من جوانب الحياه العربيه القديمه

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شكرا لك حسان 
> مسلسل رائع 
> يكشف العديد من جوانب الحياه العربيه القديمه



لا شكر على واجب ...بجد المسلسل رائع جدا وبتعرف قد ما اثر في المسلسل عابد فهد الي لعب دور جساس بالمسلسل من يومها ولا بحب اشوفه ..لانه جساس  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مبدع مبدع يا حسان

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا حسان ،ممكن مسلسل اهل الغرام  :Cry2:

----------


## N_tarawneh

كل الشكر للزير ، حسان القضاة ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مبدع مبدع يا حسان


كل الشكر  Abdallah Qasaimeh  على المرور  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شكرا حسان ،ممكن مسلسل اهل الغرام


ان شاء الله يا حلا ...اهل الغرام اهل الغرام

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كل الشكر للزير ، حسان القضاة ...


صيت غنى ولا صيت فقر  :Db465236ff:  

شكرا نادر  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> صيت غنى ولا صيت فقر  
> 
> شكرا نادر


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حسان مسلسل رائع وجميل

----------


## حسن زيلعي



----------


## عاشق9

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## الزيودي

شكرااا جزيلاشكرااا جزيلاشكرااا جزيلا
شكرااا جزيلاشكرااا جزيلاررر
رر

----------


## southfox

مشكور حسان مسلسل رائع,  لكن ممكن أطلب مسلسل عودة ابو تايه ... أنا مقيم خارج الأردن و للآن مش قادر أحصله على النت

----------


## الهمام الغضنفر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نشكركم على فعلكم الجميل

----------


## saymon

thanks  a lot

----------


## عبدالمجيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
إذا كان الخبر صحيح      :36 2 44[1]:

----------


## عبدالمجيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 :36 2 44[1]: 
انصحكم انا وجت الموضوع الصحيح على الرابط التالي ( جاري التحميل ) :bahlouli.ucoz.com وشكرا للأخ صاحب المنتدى على جهدة  والسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]شكرا الك على المسلسل بس انا ما بحبه
يلا بس بابا بحبه كتير شكرا [/align]

----------

